# Soap Fragrances



## Suzanne Gatlin (Oct 26, 2018)

Hello all! I am new to soapmaking and going to be making some MP soaps to try my hand at it. My base is due to arrive tomorrow. I would like to know if anyone has any tips or tricks and if they get their fragrances from one place all the time or if you use different vendors. I only have my Young Living oils and I would rather find some that are not as expensive and more cost effective. I am hoping my soaps will turn out good enough that maybe I can have a little business for shows at craft fairs and such. ANY help would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks in advance!

Suzanne


----------



## lsg (Oct 26, 2018)

Wholesale Supplies Plus, Bramble Berry, Natures Garden and Camden Grey are some of my favorite suppliers.


----------



## Suzanne Gatlin (Oct 26, 2018)

ok...do you find them cost effective for the price? I know bramble berry tutorial said to use about .3 oz per lb of base. i'm just starting and if they turn out good i will try to market at the craft fairs and such out here around me. i am going to check those others out. thx


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 26, 2018)

Suzanne Gatlin said:


> I only have my Young Living oils and I would rather find some that are not as expensive and more cost effective.


Hi Suzanne. Young Living essential oils are expensive because it is a multi-level sales company. For essential oils, I love Sun Pure Botanicals (New Mexico) on Ebay for quality, price and customer service. That being said, fragrance sells! So be sure to check out the recommendations on the Fragrance Forum. 

FOs are better for soap because they seem to last longer than essential oils. FO suppliers close to Phoenix would be Mad Oils in AZ, Pure Fragrance Oils in CA, Essentials by Catalina in CA, Brambleberry in WA, MMS (The Sage) in UT, off the top of my head.


----------



## Relle (Oct 26, 2018)

Suzanne you very intent to sell soap and you haven't made any yet. Here is a thread you might like to read.
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/are-you-ready-to-sell-your-soap.16002/


----------

